# Spirit Halloween some new discounts at B&M.



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Spirit stores are now cutting prices by 50% on their large animatronic characters, Jason, Freddy, Pinhead. From $279 down to $139. I don't know if it includes all stores but was tipped by a guy in Texas, and confirmed it at my local Florida store. Several other props were also discounted by smaller varied amounts. The store worker said they have price cards on hand for discounts of $50 and %50 for the same prop. They are just waiting for an email from spirit HQ directing which units to mark down & how much.


----------

